# Website alignment



## fatbobthefirst (May 24, 2006)

How can I be on IE and see my web site I designed for someone look perfect.

He uses IE and one line on the page be off so far.
When I look at Frontpage it looks fine. But when I look in Frontpage the view of what it is going to look like it is off as well.

Same goes for other programs I have tried. Coffeecup, Golive, the Macromedia html editor.

Can not understand it.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

styling webpages can be difficult especially with IE's rendering. This new version to IE7 makes big improvements to the rendering engine, but many people still use IE6. I would not trust any wysiwyg editor, the most foolproof approach is to write the code and then test in as many browsers as possible. In time you will learn what works cross-browser and what doesn't.


----------



## DrDaM4n (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Fyzbo. The web design views in FrontPage and Dreamweaver are both flawed. I have learned this through experience using both apps. Somethings come out alright, and others are completely misaligned and/or wrong.


----------



## fatbobthefirst (May 24, 2006)

What would you do when on my computer and every computer I check something is lined up perfect. 
But on the person who I did the webpage for, the box is not lined up like the other things on the same page? He does have Vista, I have XP. I have tried on IE6 and 7 and Firefox.
He was using MSN and I had him try it in IE. Both programs on his side were off...By a lot.


----------



## DrDaM4n (Jan 4, 2008)

Make sure that they have an updated version of the browser they are using - even uninsalling and re-installing the browser may help. Like Fyzbo said, it sounds like a rendering issue.

I would have to see the problem more in-depth in order to give more specfic suggestions. Do you have a screen shot from both systems?


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

To be honest, using wysiwyg editors for web is pretty useless - you really need to go straight into the code.

regarding different browsers, yes, it's unfortuatly part of life that Firefox renders differently to IE6 which again renders differently to IE7 which renders different to Safari which... I could go on...

Best way is to use ie specific style sheets, which give IE6/IE7 an amended style sheet to fix little bugs. Call them in head of html as so:




So you have
a) normal style sheet
b) if browser is IE, calls IE style sheet
c) if browser is IE6, calls IE6 style sheet

Note, IE will still call normal style sheet, just with IE styles overriding. So in essence it style sheets need ONLY contain elements which need fixing for IE, not the whole contents of the normal one.

This is assuming ur using css...

amx


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I hate writing special code for IE. So I like to use Dean Edwards IE7. It's a javascript library which works at correcting the problems with IE6 and now IE7 as well.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

amanxman said:


> To be honest, using wysiwyg editors for web is pretty useless - you really need to go straight into the code.


I disagree. I think the bulk of the work can be done through a wysiwyg tool with some fine tuning left to direct HTML or CSS manipulation or tweaking. It's all about how the site is designed.



Fyzbo said:


> I hate writing special code for IE. So I like to use Dean Edwards IE7. It's a javascript library which works at correcting the problems with IE6 and now IE7 as well.


I knew about his work for IE6 but I didn't know it also works for IE7. Thanks for posting this. 

Peace...


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

He just updated it this month.

http://dean.edwards.name/weblog/2008/01/ie7-2/


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Thanks! :up:

Peace...


----------

